# Walsh Trying To "Sucker" The Suns For A Curry for Shaq Swap



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are trying to pawn their troubled center Eddy Curry off on the Suns but are getting nowhere.
> 
> While the Shaq-to-Cleveland deal is not imminent, it does have a legitimate chance of coming to fruition.
> 
> "It's plausible, it's possible," said a league executive. "But there's nothing happening right now."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4260855


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL Baby Shaq for Shaq!!! This would be such a great deal!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Suns would have to be extremely idiotic to do that swap...:tumbleweed:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Suns would have to be extremely idiotic to do that swap...:tumbleweed:


Who traded away Shawn Marion and hired Terry Porter :wtf:?... Steve Kerr.... :whiteflag:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Who traded away Shawn Marion and hired Terry Porter :wtf:?... Steve Kerr.... :whiteflag:


I still think the Suns got the better end of that deal. Where is Shawn Marion now? Shaq can still turn a title contender into a champion. Marion might not even get much more than the MLE.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4260855


Can't blame a man for trying, lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I still think the Suns got the better end of that deal. Where is Shawn Marion now? Shaq can still turn a title contender into a champion. Marion might not even get much more than the MLE.


In terms of youth and productivity Marion has the edge and if Shaq can still turn a title contender into a champion, why have the Suns not won anything?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> In terms of youth and productivity Marion has the edge and if Shaq can still turn a title contender into a champion, why have the Suns not won anything?


First off, Shaq's EFF rating is 20.56 and Marion's is 17.86. Shaq just about eclipses Marion in every major statistical category aside from FT% so I'm not sure where what your judging productivity on. As for the comment referring to Shaq with the Suns, have you been paying attention to that team the past few years? They have been injury-galore, which has made it impossible for them to play up to their potential. If healthy, they can hang with the best of them but no longer than Lakers.


----------

